# Game 3: Heat vs Bulls ( 4-27-07, 8:00 ET)



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

*Tuesday, April 27th, 2007 | 8:00 ET | ESPN, Sun Sports*



*Round 1 - Game 3*







*@*










*Starting Lineups*




























​


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

*Re: Heat vs Bulls ( 4-27-07, 8:00 ET)*

will the real Heat team plz stand up?


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

This team better come out ready to play for a full 48 minutes and not have those 2 minute lapses where they go from down 2 to down 10 as has been the case in the past two games.

JWill, EJ and UD have been MIA. They need to get out of their funk and get back to doing what they each do best. Role players usually play much better at home so lets hope thats the case tomorrow.

Shaq and Wade also need to step their game up a lot. They're the leaders of this team and if they continue to only play good in spurts then this series wont be lasting much longer.


----------



## DemonaL (Aug 24, 2005)

Damn, I really thought the game was today and I came home early... lol


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

I really hope Eddie doesn't start, but the more I think about it - benching him will wreck his confidence even more. We just gotta flat out play better tomorrow - defend the home court and show some pride as defending champs.


----------



## sknydave (Apr 27, 2006)

NOW It's a must-win situation.


----------



## DemonaL (Aug 24, 2005)

Yeah the heat know they don't wanna go down 3-0


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

> *Burden on Wade, Shaq*
> 
> Dwyane Wade, the last Heat player remaining on the practice court Thursday, stripped off the now-cumbersome long-sleeved undershirt and continued his workout with just a practice jersey.
> 
> ...


http://www.miamiherald.com/588/story/88112.html


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

This is what I hope to see:

We have to adjust our defense, b/c obviously it isn't working, and I don't think it's matchup problems. Stop throwing so much attention at Ben Gordon. We've given him too much attention and it's causing us to get beat elsewhere. Gordon is a special player, but we're giving him the Kobe-treatment. Play him tough off the screens and make him shoot with a hand in his face. If he's hitting shots, it doesn't matter how we play him, he's gonna burn us. And please, stay out of that damn 2-3 zone Riles. Go back to being the man that you once were, show some heart and make the boys play some defense. We get killed on the glass anyways, and the zone makes it even worse b/c we always miss our boxout assignments. Just gotta start playing HEAT basketball, not this ***** Bulls stuff, PHYSICAL basketball! We're at home, we dictate how the game is going to be played!


----------



## jail305 (May 24, 2006)

we cant lose here.

noone has ever come back down 3-0 in playoffs.

what i believe we do. is obviously get shaq in rythem. let him back down and do what he does best. hes been shooting free throws a little better now so it wont hurt us as much if hes fouled. once he starts piling up points and hyping the crowd. they're gonna double team . thats when shaq can draw the defenders and get the ball to the outside shooters like posey and (as much as i hate to say) walkerrr.



:yay: lets get it donee


----------



## Dwyane Wade (Oct 12, 2004)

Man PLEASE, just please.. I've been pretty depressed latley man, idk about you guys but watching the Heat is one of my favorite past times, and man its been frustrating, i really do not want it to end here man, its jsut WAYY to early, and idk what i'll do, i couldnt stand really watching other playoff games w/ out thinking about the Heat if htey got knocked out


----------



## Dwyane Wade (Oct 12, 2004)

<object width="425" height="350"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/anR3bOR8rPE"></param><param name="wmode" value="transparent"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/anR3bOR8rPE" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" width="425" height="350"></embed></object>


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Kapono should start with Posey backing him up. Eddie can backup Wade at the 2G. and for the love of god let Quinn come off the bench for JWill.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Heated said:


> Kapono should start with Posey backing him up. Eddie can backup Wade at the 2G. and for the love of god let Quinn come off the bench for JWill.


That's suicide. 

Our main problem is that we don't have anybody that's working and we have to keep switching to different options. That's the reason why teams that go 10 deep in the playoffs do worse than teams that go 8 deep. We need 38 minutes out of Shaq and Wade and then we need a tight rotation of Kapono, Posey, and Mourning. It's that or we're done. Eddie adding another man to our rotation and choking it up as a starter no less is killing us. He is singlehandedly losing this series because Shaq and Wade are playing so few minutes.

I hope Shaq and Wade will get respect from the officials (unlike game 1) and Chicago doesn't shoot us out of the arena (unlike game 2). We can win this game. Truthfully the series should be 1-1, so I still have faith and I'm not worried.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

adam said:


> That's suicide.
> 
> Our main problem is that we don't have anybody that's working and we have to keep switching to different options. That's the reason why teams that go 10 deep in the playoffs do worse than teams that go 8 deep. We need 38 minutes out of Shaq and Wade and then we need a tight rotation of Kapono, Posey, and Mourning. It's that or we're done. Eddie adding another man to our rotation and choking it up as a starter no less is killing us. He is singlehandedly losing this series because Shaq and Wade are playing so few minutes.
> 
> I hope Shaq and Wade will get respect from the officials (unlike game 1) and Chicago doesn't shoot us out of the arena (unlike game 2). We can win this game. Truthfully the series should be 1-1, so I still have faith and I'm not worried.


So then why would that be suicide? Kapono is shooting well, so he starts. Eddie is sucking, so we split his minutes between Kapono and Posey. We stick him at the backup 2G, because well, who else are we gonna put there? Could always give Dorrell a shot, I wouldn't be opposed to it.

And Quinn, well, jesus do you really think Payton is a better option? Even if Quinn isn't shooting well (when does Payton ever?) he runs the offense much better than Gary when he's in the lineup.

If that's suicide, what do you propose? Adjustments in the lineup are needed one way or another.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Kapono is starting tonight for EJ.


----------



## Dwyane Wade (Oct 12, 2004)

Not the start we want offensivly, Wade misses a jumper and J will misses a layup, we need to get shaq started and Wade, and we need j will to make some shots ..j will hits a much needed three


----------



## Dwyane Wade (Oct 12, 2004)

Good D from Kapono


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Gordon to the becn with 2 quick fouls. Lets hope we can capitalize on that.


----------



## Dwyane Wade (Oct 12, 2004)

Nice play kapono on deng..deng w/ the jumper


----------



## Dwyane Wade (Oct 12, 2004)

Wade losses hinrich and hinrich hits a open deng for the jumper


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

I've lost all respect for Big Ben. He's gone from a tough minded defensive player to a bonafide flopper.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

The begining of game 3 and we still have no answer for their offense.


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

Man have they been hitting every perimeter shot against us. I don't care if they're open. NO team shoots like that consistently.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

that foul on Udonis was terrible...he was in position and straight up, a definite no-call


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Great pass by Posey to Toine for the 3


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

Fortunate to only be down by 6 with the way they're shooting it. We have NO answer for Big Ben's floppage.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Nice defensive effort by Zo the last few times down...


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

29-23 Bulls at the end of 1.

Again they score at the end of a quarter. They are scoring way too easily and once again getting too many open looks.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

The way Ben is flopping, they should just take away his DPOY awards. Be a man and guard someone instead of falling everytime theres contact.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

In the Bulls forum, that play by Poze was flagrant/intentional/malicious/intent to kill....


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Nice drive by Walker


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

The 1st time Miami has played defense in 9 quarters? Brilliant!


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

Shaq_Diesel said:


> The 1st time Miami has played defense in 9 quarters? Brilliant!


Man whoever thought that would work deserves a raise. Seriously... 

I made a comment the last game about Tyrus Thomas being Zo's *****, but apparently he's also Posey's ***** now.


----------



## nickrock23 (Mar 28, 2004)

told yall riles knows what he's doing. didnt start eddie OR pose, now this lineup right now wade/pose/ej/zo/toine is suffocating.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

gotta try and attack BG and get #3 on him....just keep playing hard on D and our offense will take care of itself


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Zo takes the lead!


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Shimmy 333333333333333333333333333333333


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Diesel!


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

19-4 run! Who would've thought that effort would win us games? I certainly didn't!


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Diesel is straight up dominating!



The difference in our defensive and rebounding effort are unexplainable...we could be 1-1 right now if we did this any of the last two games


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Walker again! Great play


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

Once upon a time Antoine Walker was an All Star. And he's proving it this series.


----------



## UD40 (May 12, 2005)

Shimmy Shake!!!!


EJ For 3!


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

Weak call on JWill. They've been letteing them play though. Shaq's really effective when they let him play.


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

Eddie! So that's where you've been this entire series!


----------



## Dwyane Wade (Oct 12, 2004)

Much needed from EJ man..


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

JWill struggling again.


----------



## Dwyane Wade (Oct 12, 2004)

EJ hits that and its absolutley huge for his confidence..we gotta throw it to the bigfella more


----------



## Dwyane Wade (Oct 12, 2004)

we shot 2 three's in a row, we got to get eht ball to shaq he was getting a rythym..


----------



## Dwyane Wade (Oct 12, 2004)

Zo back in, we gotta avoid Shaqs third i guess, he was getting in a rhythym, just swished a fade away


----------



## Dwyane Wade (Oct 12, 2004)

Haslem's shot has not been the same all season, very inconsitant


----------



## Dwyane Wade (Oct 12, 2004)

I believe Wade just went for a left hander, man thats like the 5th in and out shot too..that woulda boosted his confidence


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

damn good block by Noc


----------



## Dwyane Wade (Oct 12, 2004)

Hubie brown says everycall was an easy call..


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Great drive by Wade


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

24 more minutes, don't settle for 1 good half


----------



## Dwyane Wade (Oct 12, 2004)

Shaq_Diesel said:


> damn good block by Noc


hes a beast..Great Dunk By Wade


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

52-45 Miami at the half

THat was by far the best quarter so far this playoffs. We actually played defense. Now I hope we dont fall asleep like we did at the start of the 2nd half in game 2.


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

Dwyane Wade said:


> Hubie brown says everycall was an easy call..


He also absolutely LOVES James Posey. I can see Posey flagrant fouling some Bull and Hubie defending him.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Both last postseason and so far this postseason, we've fell asleep in the 3rd quarter. We CANNOT let that happen tonight, put em away early and let Dorell play!



OT: We never lost a game last postseason that we led at half.


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

Shaq_Diesel said:


> Both last postseason and so far this postseason, we've fell asleep in the 3rd quarter. We CANNOT let that happen tonight, put em away early and let Dorell play!
> 
> 
> 
> OT: We never lost a game last postseason that we led at half.


We DAMN near lost game 3 of the Finals up 52-43 after being down 0-2 in the series. And we all know what happened after that


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

wow BG definitely just traveled...#3 on Shaq


----------



## mippo (Apr 27, 2005)

He just pulled him down, similiar to what Posey got ejected for earlier this season.... I guess because it's Shaq it's ok!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Bad shot by JWill


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Posey for 3!


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

Posey!!! That was nasty.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Posey for 33333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333


JWill needs to make better plays - bad pass to Posey (JP bails him out), stupid shot on the break...he's our PG, gotta make good decisions


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

wade2shaq said:


> Bad shot by JWill


He's excused because of his foot injury. He shouldn't be taking that shot, but when healthy I don't mind those because he makes them at a decent percentage.


----------



## UD40 (May 12, 2005)

Haha, the "Super Thug" should get a tech for this beating he's giving them.


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

UD40 said:


> Haha, the "Super Thug" should get a tech for this beating he's giving them.


We definitely need Posey to be added to the user bank of avatars.


----------



## UD40 (May 12, 2005)

Flash is the Future said:


> We definitely need Posey to be added to the user bank of avatars.


He's been huge these past two games, even though we lost game 2, he still showed us someone is trying.

Foul on NociOWNi.


----------



## UD40 (May 12, 2005)

Shaq makes it look so easy.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

please take JWill out


----------



## UD40 (May 12, 2005)

Tech!

T HIM UP!!!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Great D!


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

If that's Posey that's a flagrant, but whatever. He made the right play Bulls fans. Just make sure you know where Posey is every moment you're on the floor BG


----------



## mippo (Apr 27, 2005)

How is it not a flagrant.... He didn't go for the ball? I thought that was the determining factor in the call.


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

mippo said:


> How is it not a flagrant.... He didn't go for the ball? I thought that was the determining factor in the call.


He held on to him so he wouldn't fall poorly. It's actually not a factor. It's whether or not it's excessive contact.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

And 1 for Wade!


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

that's terrible....he made the same type of play that Posey made on Deng earlier in the year - Poze got ejected and a flagrant foul was called .


----------



## UD40 (May 12, 2005)

I have a feeling the knee and shoulder are no longer a problem for D. Wade...


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Nocioni plays like Dirk Nowitzki against us.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Shaq is working his *** off tonight - hustling back on D, hedging screens, moving without the ball and on the glass

He might not have the best stat line tonight, but you gotta appreciate the big man's effort


----------



## myst (Feb 22, 2006)

I hope for Ben Gordon he doesn't try dunking for the rest of the series for his sake.


----------



## Dwyane Wade (Oct 12, 2004)

Nocioni has to be one of the most underated players in the NBA


----------



## Dwyane Wade (Oct 12, 2004)

I agree w/ all of you that normally in todays day that would be a easy flagarent call, BG did not go for da ball at all..


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Damn, Kidd had a monster game tonight. 16 points 19 assists 16 rebounds. Thats sick.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

<object width="425" height="350"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/DLnTdZb18oM"></param><param name="wmode" value="transparent"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/DLnTdZb18oM" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" width="425" height="350"></embed></object>

Watch this play from earlier in the year compared to what Gordon just did to Wade. Tell me the difference besides that Deng fell harder. NONE! Flagrant foul = Flagrant foul!


----------



## Dwyane Wade (Oct 12, 2004)

BG is gona be one to remember when its all and done


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

myst said:


> I hope for Ben Gordon he doesn't try dunking for the rest of the series for his sake.


And James Posey comes running off the bench to clothesline him :laugh:


----------



## Dwyane Wade (Oct 12, 2004)

Here come the Bulls, walker is shooting good shots just going in, he has an odd touch on the ball, he doesnt get bounces like others do..Why did Wade stop driving it in??


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Walker can shoot us in and out of games.


----------



## Dwyane Wade (Oct 12, 2004)

EJ's goin to the line..


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Why all these quick pull-ups? We slow it down and we get good looks but we got Dwyane and JWill making bad decisions....

come on fellas!


----------



## UD40 (May 12, 2005)

Shaq_Diesel said:


> <object width="425" height="350"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/DLnTdZb18oM"></param><param name="wmode" value="transparent"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/DLnTdZb18oM" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" width="425" height="350"></embed></object>
> 
> Watch this play from earlier in the year compared to what Gordon just did to Wade. Tell me the difference besides that Deng fell harder. NONE! Flagrant foul = Flagrant foul!


The difference?

James Posey = dirty player image
Ben Gordon = Squeaky clean image


----------



## Dwyane Wade (Oct 12, 2004)

Here goes Hubie with his "Easy Call" again


----------



## Dwyane Wade (Oct 12, 2004)

Again, great teams end quarters strong..


----------



## Dwyane Wade (Oct 12, 2004)

They end strong we didnt... I CANNOT STRESS THIS MORE, GREAT TEAMS END QTRS STRONG.What a dumb shot by Wade


----------



## Dwyane Wade (Oct 12, 2004)

they were in the penalty and Wade shoots a three which he's inconsitant at..smart play Dwyane


----------



## UD40 (May 12, 2005)

Only a 4 point lead, we need to get serious and slow it down.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Why the **** is Dwyane pulling up for 3 at the end of the quarter? Attack the damn basket and get a foul call


----------



## nickrock23 (Mar 28, 2004)

have you ever seen a guy as big as ben wallace flop like a wimp. dude is worse than devin harris


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

Shaq_Diesel said:


> Why the **** is Dwyane pulling up for 3 at the end of the quarter? Attack the damn basket and get a foul call


I don't have a prbolem with him pulling up, but how about a stepback 18 footer instead of 3. The kind of shot he takes as a gamewinner.


----------



## Dwyane Wade (Oct 12, 2004)

Dwyane's still in..


----------



## Dwyane Wade (Oct 12, 2004)

Flash is the Future said:


> I don't have a prbolem with him pulling up, but how about a stepback 18 footer instead of 3. The kind of shot he takes as a gamewinner.


yeah but he didnt, you drive taht, they're in the penalty, drive it in!


----------



## Dwyane Wade (Oct 12, 2004)

Kapono's on Hinrich, and 1..No one on this team is capable of guarding gordon


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

yea Zo!


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

if you drive and fall down its an automatic foul...that's the bulls strategy....drive and fall


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

nickrock23 said:


> have you ever seen a guy as big as ben wallace flop like a wimp. dude is worse than devin harris


hes becoming good at the art of flopping


----------



## Dwyane Wade (Oct 12, 2004)

Take antoine out of the game, how dos Zo not grab that


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Toine is killing us. He's the shooting everything.


----------



## UD40 (May 12, 2005)

What the hell....


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

wow Antoine....just wow


----------



## Dwyane Wade (Oct 12, 2004)

Please take Antoine Walker out of the game...


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

again, just fall down and let the refs help you out....


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Come on Wade


----------



## Dwyane Wade (Oct 12, 2004)

If we dont take a grab of this game a lil more our team will be street struck and shell shocked around the end of the game..It'd be nice if Wade could make some FT's


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Luol Deng is a dirty player? Should we make a thread to discuss it aka Bulls forum?


----------



## Dwyane Wade (Oct 12, 2004)

IDK what it is w/ Shaq and hte end of the games...


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

Grr. That block Ben had on Shaq was a jump ball. It went uncalled and hurt us.


----------



## Dwyane Wade (Oct 12, 2004)

Why does Dwyane pass that up for a three Oh my gosh, drive it in..The guy has lost his basketball IQ, what hte heck is he doing, hes lazy too, freaking be smart he give s it to posey for a three, and Shaq is lazy on offense not even getting any lift on the hook shoot..


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

remember our defensive intensity and rebounding effort? it's gone.


----------



## Dwyane Wade (Oct 12, 2004)

I knew this would happen, we're street struck now, everyone on our teams butts are tight, not even Wade wnated to take it in that situation, idk if hes tired or what, but he threw it to posey, we're in trouble, Wade hasnt been out of the game in AWHILE, and we gotta sit him here soon, and ovbioiusly we're down and have no room to sit him


----------



## nickrock23 (Mar 28, 2004)

these guys fall down too much on defense we cant get anything. we should just fall down all the time maybe we'll get some calls. not likin this, especially when nocioni swats 80% of haslems hand on a fast break dunk and its called a block. if we arent getting the obvious ones, theyre gonna get the flops so we have to fight thru it and start makin some shots. wade gotta hit his free throws too, this is bad


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

this 4th qt we went back to playing like we were in chicago. horrible start to the 4th.


----------



## Dwyane Wade (Oct 12, 2004)

Man shaq is really tired or somthing, he's getting no lift what so ever, he should've been able to tip that in, instead hes gona go to the line and get us nothing since he cant shoot free throws


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

Shaq_Diesel said:


> remember our defensive intensity and rebounding effort? it's gone.


i hate that. hat e it to the max


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Deng picks up his 5th


----------



## Dwyane Wade (Oct 12, 2004)

Man BG has like 3 steps ahead of posey and all of our defenders everytime he touches the ball


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Ben Gordon just won the Academy Award for being a ****ing flop


----------



## Dwyane Wade (Oct 12, 2004)

Thats game, i told you championship compsure, We're the champions?? No more.


----------



## UD40 (May 12, 2005)

Turnover results into a Kirk 3

I wish I could say I'm surprised, but I'm really, really not at all.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

just drive and fall down...that's all that we gotta do to win....drive and fall to any contact


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

Kirk's been reaching in on Wade constantly and most of it hasn't been clean. I don't get why they've never called it. Hasn't Riles sent in footahe of Hinrich doing this every chance he gets?


----------



## Dwyane Wade (Oct 12, 2004)

That one walker tip killed us, honeslty they were just the better team i guess, everytime it came to crunch time, they made the shots.


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

I didn't have a strong preference going into this series, but I gotta tell you, I'm rooting for the Heat now.

I've never seen a team rely on flopping so much to win ball games as the Bulls have in this series. It's disgusting. Especially when it's done by someone who has received a DPOY award.


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

Brandname said:


> I didn't have a strong preference going into this series, but I gotta tell you, I'm rooting for the Heat now.
> 
> I've never seen a team rely on flopping so much to win ball games as the Bulls have in this series. It's disgusting. Especially when it's done by someone who has received a DPOY award.


4, to be exact :sad:


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

we got 1 timeout left now. i hate to keep bringing up the Finals Game 3 simularities, but we wasted our TOs in that game too and had to work our way out of a mess on the floor.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

good hit by Posey


----------



## Dwyane Wade (Oct 12, 2004)

They're in teh penalty, take advantage of this


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

5th foul on Noc, we need these FTs Udon


----------



## Dwyane Wade (Oct 12, 2004)

Man we just cant hit free throws, amazing... I guess ure plan may not work SD, to just flop, we cannt hit fts..


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Flash is the Future said:


> 4, to be exact :sad:


Ugh, I know. It's really irritating.


----------



## UD40 (May 12, 2005)

91-84.....

What.The.Hell.


----------



## Dwyane Wade (Oct 12, 2004)

What the heck is Dwyane WAde doing, wha tdoes he not understand about driving it in..


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

I guess only Gordon gets those calls....this is pathetic

flop all night long, the Bulls are a joke


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

Can anyone make a FT?


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

The Bulls are getting any shot they want. We havent found an answer all series long.


----------



## nickrock23 (Mar 28, 2004)

how do we not get a textbook flagrant 1 but these guys fall down after no contact and they get to the line. i didnt think the refs would call it like this in miami. we're not playing well enouigh to overcome the calls and we never had that squad in the 2nd half that gave us a huge run in the 2nd qtr with ej/pose/toine/zo/wade. our starting unit cant defend and with the way theyre calling it, we cant score.


----------



## Dwyane Wade (Oct 12, 2004)

Shaq_Diesel said:


> I guess only Gordon gets those calls....this is pathetic
> 
> flop all night long, the Bulls are a joke


They were the better team, clearly, we didnt match up with them, no one on our team could keep up with Gordon, he was a step ahead of his defender everytime. We got ot make a ton of changes this offseason, we asked for this, we celebrated our 2006 championship all season long. Well atleast we got one more game of being NBA champs, then its somone else's turn.


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

Brandname said:


> Ugh, I know. It's really irritating.


The league better instate that rule they've been talking about for a while. The one in which you get a technical foul for flopping. The Bulls wouldn't have anyone still out there if they had that rule right now.


----------



## Dwyane Wade (Oct 12, 2004)

Why dont we bring Zo in the game, we need Defense


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

drive and fall....drive and fall


----------



## Dwyane Wade (Oct 12, 2004)

Why does Riles have EJ in the game????


----------



## Dwyane Wade (Oct 12, 2004)

Pull EJ, he cant guard Ben, again hes like five steps ahead of him, Riles just retire please, let coach spolstra take over.


----------



## REEF_DA_CHIEF (Jun 19, 2005)

W.o.w.!!!!!


----------



## UD40 (May 12, 2005)

Posey goes for the ball, give him a tech and let the Bulls fan complain.

(I agree with the foul call.)


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Man, all of the Heat players just look tentative. Dwyane just stood there beyond the 3 point line on that last possession.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

drive and fall....drive and fall (X2)


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

i dunno what you guys are talking about. i really did not see so much floppage in this game, and the officials didnt suck as much.

Bulls just wanted it more. end of story


----------



## Dwyane Wade (Oct 12, 2004)

Why are we fouling Hinrich? Foul Ben?? RILES RETIRE..


----------



## UD40 (May 12, 2005)

Why did Posey foul him? I'm lost....


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

What the hell was that Posey?


----------



## nickrock23 (Mar 28, 2004)

ben wallace just flopped againh, turioco says 'good no call'. what the hell is different from that one to the other 500?


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Ben Wallace should just join the NBA for being a *****, just quit if you can't be a man and guard someone


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Wallace tries to flop AGAIN. He might be my most disliked player in the league.


----------



## UD40 (May 12, 2005)

Why in the **** are we trying to foul with 2:30 left!?!?!?!


----------



## Dwyane Wade (Oct 12, 2004)

Riley brings kapono in too late...


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

UD40 said:


> Why in the **** are we trying to foul with 2:30 left!?!?!?!


They're trying to get more possessions before the 2:00 mark.


----------



## UD40 (May 12, 2005)

Let's go Bennie Boy, no pressure....


----------



## Dwyane Wade (Oct 12, 2004)

Now they say He should've been ejected, now they say it, TOO LATE


----------



## UD40 (May 12, 2005)

No tech on Kirk for exploding in front of the ref like that?

You know the saying, "If that was Posey...."


----------



## Dwyane Wade (Oct 12, 2004)

Dwyane Wade got caught up in the lime light this year man, now he cannot even make a free throw, and he shot the dumbest shot, he shot a three, im embrassed


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Wow Dwyane. What's going on tonight man?


----------



## UD40 (May 12, 2005)

Big offensive possesion.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

This aint over yet. Lets go Heat!


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

We might be screwed, but Dwyane Wade IS magic.


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

All right, Wade. Just hit a few more shots. This game isn't over yet!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Now the question is, can we get stops on D?


----------



## UD40 (May 12, 2005)

Lets Go Heat! Lets Go Heat!


----------



## UD40 (May 12, 2005)

Charge!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Good stop D!


----------



## UD40 (May 12, 2005)

Kapono needs to get the ball on offense. Plain and simple.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Bad shot and bad foul by Wade


----------



## Dwyane Wade (Oct 12, 2004)

bad shot by Dwyane man


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Damnit. I think Wade could have beaten him off the dribble there, but oh well. No more mistakes from here on out.


----------



## UD40 (May 12, 2005)

Damn it, Antoine!

YOU CAN'T DRIBBLE!!!!!!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Walker has killed us in the 2nd half.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

flop, flop, flop


----------



## UD40 (May 12, 2005)

Shaq_Diesel said:


> flop, flop, flop


Nah man, I hate the Bulls as much as you, but that was clear as day.


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

ugh, more falling down.


----------



## UD40 (May 12, 2005)

Wow....tech on us....shocking.


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

That's no flagrant.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

call that on Wade...he went for the ball, Gordon didnt

**** the bulls and **** the refs

this is a joke


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Terrible call!!! That was NOT a flagrant! Jesus...


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

Alright. Whatever. Just put Posey in and let him have some fun.


----------



## UD40 (May 12, 2005)

****!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

I am heated as all hell right now. No damn excuse for this bull**** second half.

Ugly, ugly, ugl, basketball.

****!


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

we lost this game for ourselves, but this officiating is terrible

that flagrant put it over the top for me, i'm done


----------



## nickrock23 (Mar 28, 2004)

UD40 said:


> No tech on Kirk for exploding in front of the ref like that?
> 
> You know the saying, "If that was Posey...."


if that was anyone else in the league you mean


----------



## Dwyane Wade (Oct 12, 2004)

They were the better team, we're gona get swept how embarrasing..We should sit wade just incase he gets hurt


----------



## SamTheMan67 (Jan 4, 2004)

See yall next year!


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

And now I become a Piston fan, hoping that someone will knock these floppers out of the playoffs.


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Yeah, the refs aren't the reason that Miami lost this. It's more because of Miami's foul shooting and lack of defensive intensity in the 2nd half. 

But these calls have been really bad tonight. I just can't respect a team that relies so much on falling down to win basketball games.


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

Brandname said:


> Yeah, the refs aren't the reason that Miami lost this. It's more because of Miami's foul shooting and lack of defensive intensity in the 2nd half.
> 
> But these calls have been really bad tonight. I just can't respect a team that relies so much on falling down to win basketball games.


Yup. You got it.


----------



## nickrock23 (Mar 28, 2004)

Shaq_Diesel said:


> we lost this game for ourselves, but this officiating is terrible
> 
> that flagrant put it over the top for me, i'm done


the no-call flop on wallace was it for me. how u gonna not call that when you've given him that call all series. now with 2 minutes left down 9 youre gonna let shaq play? thats a slap in the face, call the foul on shaq and get him out of there. seriously, it took the courtside fans for bavetta to see the backcourt violation. right when wade didnt get the text-book flagrant call, i had a very bad feeling. #1 no play on ball, #2 clear path #3 not excessive = flagrant 1


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

had Miami kept playing the way they did the first 3 qts, they couldve taken this W.

but enough about that. Bulls are the hungrier team


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

Gio305 said:


> had Miami kept playing the way they did the first 3 qts, they couldve taken this W.
> 
> but enough about that. Bulls are the hungrier team


Yeah. They are. And whatever happened to GP? We only have one healthy PG on the roster, and his name is Chris Quinn.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

16-35 from the free throw line is downright embarrasing.


----------



## nickrock23 (Mar 28, 2004)

Gio305 said:


> had Miami kept playing the way they did the first 3 qts, they couldve taken this W.
> 
> but enough about that. Bulls are the hungrier team


no doubt, we could have fought thru all this bullcrap calls and sloppy play and flopping and just made some damm free throws.


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

SamTheMan67 said:


> See yall next year!


 you came to the Heat board just to say this? what are you 12?


----------



## SamTheMan67 (Jan 4, 2004)

The refs don't lose games the lack of making over 17 free throws or whatever it was (even half of those) did


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

No one to blame but themselves. They were in control throughout 3 quarters then just stopped hustling and playing D and lost a 12 point lead within a couple of minutes.

Wade, for the 3 game in a row, had a very good stretch in the 4th quarter but was pretty inconsistent in the 1st 3 quarters.

Walker was horrible in the 2nd half. JWill was once again a no show.


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

SamTheMan67 said:


> See yall next year!


We'll meet you at the pond to go fishing after you play the Pistons :wave:


----------



## SamTheMan67 (Jan 4, 2004)

Gio305 said:


> you came to the Heat board just to say this? what are you 12?


Actually i just turned 11 last week !


----------



## GoHeat (Apr 28, 2007)

I dont know whats worse..flopping or intentionally fouling someone without the basketball with over 2 minutes left...thats a respectable way to play...champions really should have to do that to try to win...


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

UD40 said:


> ****!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> I am heated as all hell right now. No damn excuse for this bull**** second half.
> 
> ...


holy **** man! never thought id see you like this! lol


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

wade2shaq said:


> 16-35 from the free throw line is downright embarrasing.
> 
> No one to blame but themselves. They were in control throughout 3 quarters then just stopped hustling and playing D and lost a 12 point lead within a couple of minutes.
> 
> ...


JWill's been hurt so he gets a bye. UD on the other hand has been ineffective. Maybe that groin strain is still bothering him.


----------



## Dwyane Wade (Oct 12, 2004)

Do any of you guys know where to get the picture of Commishnor stern as a dictator??? SD you probably do?


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

SamTheMan67 said:


> See yall next year!


Are you a Cavs fan?

If so, it's embarrassing for me that my fellow fans would come into a forum to troll like that. You know this has been an emotional series for Heat fans, and you're just trying to add fuel to the fire right now.

And worse, you make the rest of us Cavs fans look like *******s when you do it. Please don't do that again.


----------



## SamTheMan67 (Jan 4, 2004)

Flash is the Future said:


> We'll meet you at the pond to go fishing after you play the Pistons :wave:


We shall see my friend, considering if we played game 6 with a little bit of defensive rebounding we woulda been in the ECF last year


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

Brandname said:


> Are you a Cavs fan?
> 
> If so, it's embarrassing for me that my fellow fans would come into a forum to troll like that. You know this has been an emotional series for Heat fans, and you're just trying to add fuel to the fire right now.
> 
> And worse, you make the rest of us Cavs fans look like *******s when you do it. Please don't do that again.


We'll just assume he's a Bulls fan and call it even. I like the Cavs, and you're the most respectable, intelligent, least biased fan on these boards.


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

SamTheMan67 said:


> Actually i just turned 11 last week !


damn im good.

in that case, isnt it past your bedtime? go to sleep and dont let the boogey man get you


----------



## SamTheMan67 (Jan 4, 2004)

Lol I'm just here to give Shaq_Diesel AKA ( I FORGOT HIS NAME BEFORE THE NAME CHANGE WAY BACK WHEN) because he always gives us cavs fan a tough time when we suck.


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

SamTheMan67 said:


> We shall see my friend, considering if we played game 6 with a little bit of defensive rebounding we woulda been in the ECF last year


EDIT Ignore all of my comments. I really did think you were a Bulls fan.


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

Brandname said:


> Are you a Cavs fan?
> 
> If so, it's embarrassing for me that my fellow fans would come into a forum to troll like that. You know this has been an emotional series for Heat fans, and you're just trying to add fuel to the fire right now.
> 
> And worse, you make the rest of us Cavs fans look like *******s when you do it. Please don't do that again.


no worries man, hes "11".


----------



## Dwyane Wade (Oct 12, 2004)

No doubt, they are the BETTER team, period. They had hte championship compsure as the series went on. Forget this year, my question is will Wade ever be himself? As for his jumper hes back at the same level when he was a rookie, defintiley more confidence, but will he ever be the same.


----------



## SamTheMan67 (Jan 4, 2004)

SamTheMan67 said:


> Location: Las Vegas, Nv


STILL GOT 30 MIN BEFORE MOM TURNS OFF THE LIGHTS


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

Dwyane Wade said:


> Do any of you guys know where to get the picture of Commishnor stern as a dictator??? SD you probably do?


theres a better one of him as Doctor Doom..look for that one


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

Dwyane Wade said:


> No doubt, they are the BETTER team, period. They had hte championship compsure as the series went on. Forget this year, my question is will Wade ever be himself? As for his jumper hes back at the same level when he was a rookie, defintiley more confidence, but will he ever be the same.


I think so


----------



## SamTheMan67 (Jan 4, 2004)

Flash is the Future said:


> :laugh: Would've, could've, should've, but didn't. No superstar, and no post scorer means no championship. It's pretty simple.


Lol well i guess I could say that about this team this year


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Flash is the Future said:


> JWill's been hurt so he gets a bye. UD on the other hand has been ineffective. Maybe that groin strain is still bothering him.


UD just has a tough time matching up with this team. PJ is very long and doesnt allow UD to get any open looks on offense and Nocioni is a tough guard on D for Udonis because he pulls UD away from the basket and can go around him at any time.


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

SamTheMan67 said:


> Lol I'm just here to give Shaq_Diesel AKA ( I FORGOT HIS NAME BEFORE THE NAME CHANGE WAY BACK WHEN) because he always gives us cavs fan a tough time when we suck.


His name was Caron_Butler and he's been fine towards us Cavs fans recently.

It's never acceptable to troll after a loss. No matter what.


----------



## Dwyane Wade (Oct 12, 2004)

Even if hes a cavs fan man, they gonnna lose too, no need to kiss up to "Brandname" just b/c he supported us, hes a kool guy but still, lets be honest, cavs are not gonna get to the finals either and if htey somehow do they gonna lose.


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

SamTheMan67 said:


> STILL GOT 30 MIN BEFORE MOM TURNS OFF THE LIGHTS


no, you go to bed now! youve been a bad boy! bad!


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

SamTheMan67 said:


> Lol well i guess I could say that about this team this year


I was talking about the Bulls. I thought you were a Bulls fan; no clue why a Cavs fan would be here :whoknows:


----------



## SamTheMan67 (Jan 4, 2004)

Spank me gio. Lmao


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

Dwyane Wade said:


> Even if hes a cavs fan man, they gonnna lose too, no need to kiss up to "Brandname" just b/c he supported us, hes a kool guy but still, lets be honest, cavs are not gonna get to the finals either and if htey somehow do they gonna lose.


Ehh. It's them and the Pistons in the ECFs. And superstars win series. Lebron can win a ship IMO if one of his teammates steps up. He's just that good.


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

SamTheMan67 said:


> Spank me gio. Lmao


No comment :whistling:


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Dwyane Wade said:


> Even if hes a cavs fan man, they gonnna lose too, no need to kiss up to "Brandname" just b/c he supported us, hes a kool guy but still, lets be honest, cavs are not gonna get to the finals either and if htey somehow do they gonna lose.


Eh, of course nobody has to kiss up to me. We're all adults here (well most of us anyway, lol). But just don't go on an anti-Cavs rant because of this kid. 

I don't have any absurd notions about my team. I think we _should _go to the ECF and face the Pistons/Heat/Bulls. And I think we have a decent shot at those teams. So it's entirely possible that we could go to the finals, if for no other reason than our extremely easy playoff bracket up until the ECF.

I don't expect us to come close to winning the finals. And if we make it to the ECF, I'd give us about a 40% chance of winning against those teams (a little more if we have homecourt). 

But it's not about the Cavs anyway. No need to insult my team just because of this kid.


----------



## REEF_DA_CHIEF (Jun 19, 2005)

I am not upset about this loss. Miami can make history again. Didnt we win four games in a row before? Why cant we make history and do it again? Optimist? Yes. IF we dont lose important games then we remain complacent and mediocre so losing gives the Heat something to think about. I think prior to game three I was surprise I didnt hear alot of Heat players talking tough and being upset. In the past Shaq would be so pissed after a loss that he wouldnt even talk to reporters. Now he and alot of other players comment about being down this road before. No zeal, no passion. We need more energy, Red BULL anyone. Miami 4-3 in this series.


----------



## SamTheMan67 (Jan 4, 2004)

btw bulls are just a streaky team. I mean they are good no doubt about it, but ben is all about his mood.. Hes hot one day cold the next. Sometimes playoff series arent about the best team but the hottest team. ANYWAY never know it could be redsox yankees


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

SamTheMan67 said:


> Spank me gio. Lmao


you wish :lol: 

jesus, that was a brokeback moment...


----------



## SamTheMan67 (Jan 4, 2004)

Brandname said:


> Eh, of course nobody has to kiss up to me. We're all adults here (well most of us anyway, lol). But just don't go on an anti-Cavs rant because of this kid.
> 
> I don't have any absurd notions about my team. I think we _should _go to the ECF and face the Pistons/Heat/Bulls. And I think we have a decent shot at those teams. So it's entirely possible that we could go to the finals, if for no other reason than our extremely easy playoff bracket up until the ECF.
> 
> ...


Yo, kid why do I have to be a kid to leave a comment, lol. Man one semi racy comment and I'm automatically 12. I am a soph. in college to be honest , and I think anyone can win on any given night :-/


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

SamTheMan67 said:


> Yo, kid why do I have to be a kid to leave a comment, lol. Man one semi racy comment and I'm automatically 12. I am a soph. in college to be honest , and I think anyone can win on any given night :-/


Oh, I dunno. You sounded 12, and you identified yourself as 11. I had no trouble believing it. Either way, I didn't say "kid" to be demeaning. It was because I thought you were a youngster.


----------



## Dwyane Wade (Oct 12, 2004)

Brandname said:


> Eh, of course nobody has to kiss up to me. We're all adults here (well most of us anyway, lol). But just don't go on an anti-Cavs rant because of this kid.
> 
> I don't have any absurd notions about my team. I think we _should _go to the ECF and face the Pistons/Heat/Bulls. And I think we have a decent shot at those teams. So it's entirely possible that we could go to the finals, if for no other reason than our extremely easy playoff bracket up until the ECF.
> 
> ...


No i agree with you that you guys have a fair shot at the ECF, but i said your not gona make the finals, or win em, and i believe you pretty much agreed with me, although if you do end up getting to the finals now taht i thnk about it, you do have a pretty good chance to win if LeBron takes over, you almost beat detroit last yera, but i guess we learned that last year is last year, as you see our Heat right now


----------



## Dwyane Wade (Oct 12, 2004)

SamTheMan67 said:


> Yo, kid why do I have to be a kid to leave a comment, lol. Man one semi racy comment and I'm automatically 12. *I am a soph. in college* to be honest , and I think anyone can win on any given night :-/


You sure act as a grown man :clap:


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Well if there's one team that has a chance of coming back from 3-0, I would say it's this Heat team. So far, it seems to me that their biggest problem in the playoffs has been the lack of intensity. I know how Wade and Shaq can play if they're sufficiently aggressive. I wouldn't count on it, but the Heat aren't eliminated yet.


----------



## SamTheMan67 (Jan 4, 2004)

Brandname said:


> Oh, I dunno. You sounded 12, and you identified yourself as 11. I had no trouble believing it. Either way, I didn't say "kid" to be demeaning. It was because I thought you were a youngster.


I was being sarcastic anyway Kid even to a child is demeaning :-/ it really has no good cognitive meaning ANYWHO


----------



## KingOfTheHeatians (Jul 22, 2005)

We're just being exposed for how dependent we are on Dwyane to bail us out. He's not close to 100 percent and we're getting run.


----------



## SamTheMan67 (Jan 4, 2004)

Dwyane Wade said:


> You sure act as a grown man :clap:


ILL POST PICS OF FACIAL HAIR GOD.


----------



## max6216 (Nov 27, 2002)

down 3-0 it's about that time for riley to come up with a excuse to take some time off.damn front runner.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

thank god for alchohol huh S_D.


heh. Go Dolphins.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Heated said:


> thank god for alchohol huh S_D.
> 
> 
> *heh. Go Dolphins.*


Ah yes, another team that usually lets us down. Atleast the draft starts tomorrow. Hopefully the Fins land Quinn, although I doubt he gets past the Browns at 3. We'll probably land Levi Brown.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

19 missed free throws and we were only down 3 with 1 minute left! This series could easily be 2-1 in our favor guys. Lets stop hating and support the team. This series is not over until it's over.

Seriously, Chicago fouled us to prevent the baskets and Miami didn't make the free throws that they earned. It's the equivalent of turning the ball back over to the other team and allowing them to score to close/extend the lead.


----------



## Mr. T (Jan 29, 2004)

I feel your pain, but one mans flop is another man's great D. Just like Walker sliding over at the end of the game on Gordon. It was clearly a block but Walker got the call. The poster here said it was great D. Uh-huh. 

The Cavs poster? He's funny. Is Varejao great D or a flopper? Gooden? 

C'mon, show some dignity. In todays NBA with the rules favoring the offensive players it's one of the few weapons available to the defender. Your own team employs the very strategy quite well. During game 1 or 2 TNT was pointing out that the Heat actually took more charges than the Bulls this year. Again, one mans great D is another mans flop.

NBA fans are fickle because NBA officiating is fickle. 

Just curious, how did Heat Nation feel when many non-Miami / non-Dallas fans thought the Mavs were getting royally screwed in last years finals? For those on the sidelines that was a pretty painful thing to watch as it was decided by Wade living at the free throw line. That all looked especially good in Miami and especially bad in Dallas so pardon me if I find it curious that some Heat fans would now be blaming their current predicament on flopping and officiating. Some fans with no dog in the hunt weren't exactly thrilled by a Finals series last year determined by touch fouls and an endless parade to the free throw line.

I must say though that some fans here are showing class. They're not making excuses. 

Wade showed heart putting off surgery and coming back for another run. Clearly, the Chicago series would be much different if he was healthy. Unfortunately, he's not and the Heat are not the better team this year. When Chicago lost four straight to Washington and was bumped from the playoffs two years ago nobody was crying that it was because 2 starters - Curry and Deng were out. Thats just the way it works sometimes. 

Heat fans would be well served to go with this mantra: Win like a champion, lose like a champion.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

The other team fouls you to prevent the basket; you make the free throws or else they have committed a defensive stop.

Miami missed 19 free throws which translated into an extra 10 defensive stops for Chicago. It's as simple as that.

We were down 3 with 1 minute to go. Down 3, give us 10 chances and we should be able to take the lead. Those 10 extra defensive stops on top of the normal defensive stops were unacceptable. Miami should have won but they didn't. Time for game 4. Lets move on. Go Heat!


----------



## nickrock23 (Mar 28, 2004)

Mr. T said:


> I feel your pain, but one mans flop is another man's great D. Just like Walker sliding over at the end of the game on Gordon. It was clearly a block but Walker got the call. The poster here said it was great D. Uh-huh.
> 
> The Cavs poster? He's funny. Is Varejao great D or a flopper? Gooden?
> 
> ...


you make good points but theres a difference between this series and the dallas series. we shot more free throws because they were intentionally fouling shaq, even early in the game. have you ever seen zo or shaq flop? if haslem was falling down everytime dirk touched him, that's one thing, but the heat players stand their ground. do posey and ej take charges? yes, but their perimeter players. to simple fall down when shaq backs you up, or to fall down when you know you're out of position on a rebound, is just poor sportsmanship and a growing problem in the nba. good teams are supposed to overcome that garbage, and we aren't good enough right now.

your reference to varejo, he's foreign and those guys are very dramatic by nature. just watch a soccer game, dudes go flying 30 feet in the air, lay on the floor crying for 10 minutes, and then they show the replay and the guy didnt even get touched. they're here to stay too


----------



## sknydave (Apr 27, 2006)

Everyone pointing fingers at the refs need to start pointing fingers at the Heat players. They KNEW this was a must-win and yet they only played the defense they're known for in one quarter tonight. Don't do the same thing Mavs fans did and cry about reffing.


----------

